# Bơi nào ở Tân Bình chuyên bán và lắp máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp cho thiết kế khách sạn giá tốt



## Thuanhailongvan (3/12/20)

*Đại lý chuyên lắp máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp rẻ nhất, nhanh chóng nhất cho không gian rộng .*

Sở hữu một mặt bằng 75m2 tại không gian rộng là cơ hội để bạn mở rộng kinh doanh thuận lợi nhất, đây được mệnh danh là “khu vực miền Tây” của thành phố với rất nhiều những hàng quán, khu vui chơi, xả stress với mức giá rất rẻ, vì thế nhu cầu tìm kiếm một hệ thống máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp và một dịch vụ lắp đặt có giá ưu đãi một chút, rẻ một chút mà vẫn đảm bảo uy tín, chuyên nghiệp là những gì mà chủ đầu tư cần nhất…
Với bài viết này, chúng tôi sẽ đưa đến cho bạn một *Đại lý chuyên lắp máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp rẻ nhất, nhanh chóng nhất cho không gian rộng *nhé! Theo dõi bài viết và nhận ngay ưu đãi về đơn vị giá rẻ này nhé!
Xem thêm:   Đại lý chuyên bán và cung cấp máy lạnh âm trần daikin giá rẻ chính hãng









*THƯƠNG HIỆU MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN 5.0HP NÀO ĐÁNG ĐỂ ĐẦU TƯ?*


Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp hiện nay có rất nhiều hãng phân phối, điển hình như:




Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Daikin: 38.550.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Mitsubishi Heavy: 37.000.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Panasonic: 35.200.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp LG: 35.200.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Gree: 35.500.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Reetech: 33.900.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Nagakawa: 28.400.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Midea: 30.200.000đ


=> Chính sự đa dạng về thương hiệu cũng như giá tiền như thế, mà khách hàng lại là những người mịt mù về thị trường điện lạnh như thế thì rất khó để họ có thể tự mình mà tìm ra được sản phẩm phù hợp nhất.



Tuy nhiên, là người trong nghề đã nhiều năm, tiếp xúc với rất nhiều loại máy và đã từng nghe những trải nghiệm sử dụng của khách hàng, chúng tôi sẽ đưa ra cho bạn 2 phương án lựa chọn với 2 yêu cầu về không gian cũng như túi tiền của bạn như sau:




Máy lạnh âm trần Mitsubishi Heavy hoặc LG: Có thể nói, 2 dòng máy này kém nổi hơn Daikin hay Panasonic, nhưng so về chất lượng cùng giá thành ổn định thì lại nhỉnh hơn rất nhiều lần. Chưa kể đến, Mitsubishi Heavy thì được sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn nghiêm ngặt của Châu Âu, LG thì lại là trùm về công nghệ biến tần Inverter èSự lựa chọn cho những chủ đầu tư có tài chính rộng.



Máy lạnh âm trần Nagakawa hoặc Reetech: Là 2 dòng máy được sản xuất tại Việt Nam và phù hợp tiêu chí “ngon – bổ - rẻ”, máy có giá thành rất mềm, vả lại chất lượng làm mát lại vô cùng hiệu quả, bền bỉ, ổn định là những gì mà khách hàng đã nhận xét về 2 dòng này => Sự lựa chọn cho những ai eo hẹp về kinh tế.









*Đại lý chuyên lắp máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp rẻ nhất, nhanh chóng nhất cho không gian rộng là đâu?*


Hải Long Vân chính là đơn vị mà bạn đang cần tìm cho một *Đại lý chuyên lắp máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp rẻ nhất, nhanh chóng nhất cho không gian rộng* đây. Chẳng cần phải tìm kiếm thêm làm gì cho phí thì giờ cả, giờ đây, bạn chỉ cần tập trung vào những gì chúng tôi sắp lý giải dưới đây và gọi ngay vào Hotline 0909 787 022 để được tư vấn chắc chắn hơn nhé!




Là đại lý cấp 1 của nhiều thương hiệu _máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp_ nổi tiếng như Daikin, Mitsubishi Heavy,… cho nên giá cả của chúng tôi là rẻ nhất tại miền Nam.
Được ủy quyền chính hãng và phân phối trực tiếp các sản phẩm từ trụ sở chính của hãng tại Việt Nam, đảm bảo hàng chính hãng 100%, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, có hóa đơn chứng từ rõ ràng, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ, khi bảo hành cũng chính do nhân viên của thương hiệu xuống và làm việc với bạn nhé!
Nhân viên kỹ thuật lắp đặt có trên 5 năm kinh nghiệm trong ngành điện lạnh, đã từng lắp đặt và thi công cho rất nhiều công trình lớn, nhỏ và hầu như, khách hàng chỉ có một từ: hài lòng dành cho Hải Long Vân mà thôi.
Nhận tư vấn, thiết kế và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp nhanh chóng nhất, chuyên nghiệp nhất tại các quận, huyện, chỉ cần bạn cho chúng tôi biết địa điểm và thời gian thuận tiện để bàn bạc, thì trong vòng 2 tiếng chúng tôi sẽ có mặt và khảo sát công trình thực tế, và gửi ngay cho bạn một báo giá hoàn chỉnh nhất.


=> Hợp tác với Hải Long Vân, chắc chắn bạn sẽ vô cùng hài lòng với công trình mà chúng tôi đưa đến cho bạn nhé!










*LỜI KẾT.*

Vậy là chúng ta cũng đã cùng đi tìm kiếm với bạn về một *Đại lý chuyên lắp máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp rẻ nhất, nhanh chóng nhất cho không gian rộng *rồi, hy vọng với bài viết dù ngắn này vẫn sẽ mang đến cho bạn những thông tin bổ ích nhất, cần thiết nhất để phục vụ cho việc hợp tác lắp máy lạnh nhé!
Không những thế, dịch vụ Hải Long Vân còn chuyên nhận tư vấn, thiết kế, thi công lắp đặt cho tất cả các công trình cần đến sự hỗ trợ của máy lạnh âm trần, tủ đứng, giấu trần nối ống gió hay multi trên phạm vi toàn miền Nam. Nhanh nhanh gọi ngay vào Hotline 0909 787 022 để giành lấy cơ hội được Mr Hoàng tư vấn tận tình nhất nào.
Nguồn link tham khảo:   Đại lý chính thức & thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất


----------

